# G5 PPC et Flash Shockwave



## ccciolll (25 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Firefox me pompe l'air à me dire que mon plogin shockwave flash (10.1.102.64) est obsolète et même vulnérable. Sauf que, sur le site de flash, on apprend que pour un mac non intel, c'est la dernière version disponible.

Donc à quoi bon me demander de le mettre à jour, on me fera pas croire que FFox n'est pas capable de connaître en détail la machine que j'utilise (déjà qu'il m'a gonflé à me dire que Firefox 7 était sorti alors que lui même ne me propose pas mieux que le 3.6 que j'ai déjà)

Serait-il temps de passer à un autre navigateur ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Mai 2012)

Safari ? Chrome ? à essayer... euh Chrome aucune idée si compatible PPC Voir sinon du coté de omniweb ou Opera


----------



## subsole (26 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Teste ça ====>  Hack Allows PowerPC Macs to Access Flash 11 Content


----------



## ccciolll (28 Mai 2012)

Une vidéo en Anglais, ah ils sont rudes

Bon, donc il y a une solution à explorer alors.

Bon à savoir.

je dois avouer que TenFourFox je ne l'ai pas utilisé longtemps. je ne sais plus pourquoi d'ailleurs, sûrement des problèmes de langue, encore, ou d'extensions indisponibles.


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2012)

ccciolll a dit:


> Une vidéo en Anglais, ah ils sont rudes&#8230;
> 
> Bon, donc il y a une solution à explorer alors.
> 
> ...



Teste juste le Hack du Plug Flash.
Lien pour le download direct ====> http://www.steelbin.com/FPforFBPPC.zip



> (....)To install it, download the file to your desktop and unzip it. Navigate to your main/Library/Internet Plug-Ins folder (not the user Library) and replace the current Flash Player plugin with the one you just downloaded. Just restart your browser, and everything should work.
> (....)
> I have been using this hack for a few weeks with TenFourFox - you have to enable plugins as these are disabled by default - and it works great. Other browsers should work fine too.(....)


En gros Google translate nous dirait :
_(....)Pour l'installer, téléchargez le fichier sur votre bureau et décompressez-le. Accédez à votre Bibliothèque, celle  à la racine du DD Système,   DD / Bibliothèque /dossier Internet Plug-Ins  (et non de la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur) remplacez le plugin flash actuel avec celui que vous venez de télécharger. Il suffit de redémarrer votre navigateur, et tout devrait fonctionner.
(....)
J'ai utilisé ce hack quelques semaines, il fonctionne très bien avec TenFourFox.
Sous TenFourFox, vous devez activer les plugins, puisque ceux-ci sont désactivés par défaut. *D'autres navigateurs devraient fonctionner correctement aussi*. (....)_


----------

